# Is i get it right?(Ball python Genetics)



## CrameR (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi!
I've red some threads about ball python genetic. So, if get it wrong correct me, please.

if I'll breed Dominant (Pinstripe) with another Dominant (for example Pastel), a I'll get 100 % eggs with new Dominant morph (Lemonblast). 

Then, what would be if breed Dominant (Pinstripe) with Recessive (Ablino)? or if breed Dominant (Pinstripe) with normal/wild-type ? 

TIA


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

CrameR said:


> Hi!
> I've red some threads about ball python genetic. So, if get it wrong correct me, please.
> 
> if I'll breed Dominant (Pinstripe) with another Dominant (for example Pastel), a I'll get 100 % eggs with new Dominant morph (Lemonblast).
> ...


Pinstripe x Pastel (Pastel is actually a co dominant as it has a super form)
Would result in
25% Normals
25% Pinstripes
25% Pastels
25% Lemon Blasts

If you bred a
Pinstripe x Albino
50% Normal het albino
50% Pinstripe het albino

And if you bred 
Pinstripe x Normal
50% Normal
50% Pinstripe


Every gene is made up of 2 parts so unless they are a super or homozygous, 1 part of the pairing is a normal gene or other gene in the case of recessive hets which is why when breeding two dominant or co dominant genes you can still get normals pop out. If you bred a homozygous pinstripe with a super pastel then you would get all lemon blasts.

Hope that makes sense


----------



## CrameR (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks a lot! 

Pinstripe has no super form. So, is it mean that it always homozygous or it heterozygous too?

If whereas your calculation, Pinstripe is heterozygous..no?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Dominant means that there is no visual difference between the heterozygous and the homozygous forms.


----------



## CrameR (Aug 11, 2009)

Blackecho said:


> Dominant means that there is no visual difference between the heterozygous and the homozygous forms.


Thx, I understand it now. But the questions are still open.

Pinstripe has no super form. So, is it mean that it always homozygous or it can be heterozygous too?

If whereas your (oakelm) calculation, Pinstripe is heterozygous..no? 

Is Lemon pastel is same codominant heterozygous? And is it mean that if I'll breed Lemon Pastel x Pinstrpe then i'll get:
25% Normals
25% Pinstripes
25% Lemon Pastels
25% Lemon Blasts (?)


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

There are two 'versions' of pinstripe. The heterozygous form and the homozygous form. Both are visually identical. If you breed your pinstripe to a normal and get all pinstripes then your original pinstripe is a homozygous pinstripe (has two copies of pinstripe gene and no normal gene at that locus) All the offspring will be heterozygous pins.

If you produce ANY normals then your pinstripe is 100% heterozygous pin as that is the only way a normal could get two normal copies of the gene.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I base it on het not hom for the pinstripe as that is what it is likely to be when you buy a pin. Same as the spider all look the same both het and hom but tend to be het that are sold in this case due to the extra wobble that is predicted from a spider x spider breeding.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

oakelm said:


> I base it on het not hom for the pinstripe as that is what it is likely to be when you buy a pin. Same as the spider all look the same both het and hom but tend to be het that are sold in this case due to the extra wobble that is predicted from a spider x spider breeding.


absolutely!

I would say that more than 90% of the pinstripes in this country are heterozygous pins (In fact, it may be that there are NO proven homozygous pins at all?)


----------



## CrameR (Aug 11, 2009)

*bothrops, oakelm,*

Thanks guys.

Then I think, that I have also heterozygous pin.

What about my last question, is I calculated right ?


Is Lemon pastel is same co dominant heterozygous? And is it mean that if I'll breed Lemon Pastel x Pinstrpe then I'll get:
25% Normals
25% Pinstripes
25% Lemon Pastels
25% Lemon Blasts (???)


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Yep, thats correct!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## CrameR (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you Andy!


----------



## CrameR (Aug 11, 2009)

Then, is the main difference between Lemon blast (from Pinstripe x Lemon Pastel) and Lemon blast (from Pinstripe x Pastel) that Lemon blast (from Pinstripe x Lemon Pastel) would be more bright yellow than Lemon blast (from Pinstripe x Pastel)?

And, to get Albino Pinstripe I have to breed:
Pinstripe het albino X Pinstripe het albino the result then would be:
50% Pinstripe het albino 
25% Normal
25% Albino Pinstripe

Meanwhile,

If I'll breed:

Pinstripe het albino X Albino the result then would be:
50% Normal het albino 
50% Albino het Pinstripe (?)

Is i calculated right?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

CrameR said:


> Then, is the main difference between Lemon blast (from Pinstripe x Lemon Pastel) and Lemon blast (from Pinstripe x Pastel) that Lemon blast (from Pinstripe x Lemon Pastel) would be more bright yellow than Lemon blast (from Pinstripe x Pastel)?
> 
> And, to get Albino Pinstripe I have to breed:
> Pinstripe het albino X Pinstripe het albino the result then would be:
> ...


 
I'm suprised that a lemon pastel pinstripe is not distinguished from a normal pastel pinstripe, but as they appear not to be then yes, lemon pastel pin would be expected to be 'yellower'.


You're not quite right with the calculations though!

pin het albino x pin het albino

56.25% pin 
18.75% normal
18.75% albino pin
6.25% albino

All the pins will be 33% possible homozygous pins and all the 'none albino's' will be 66% possible het albino


pinstripe het albino x albino

50% pinstripe het albino
50% albino pinstripe


(remember you can't get a normal looking animal that is 'het pinstripe', an animal that is 'het pinstripe' will be a pinstripe)


All the above assume that the adult pinstripe(s) is/are heterozygous pins.

If you breed a pin het albino to a normal het albino then


37.5% pin 66% possible het albino
37.5% normal 66% possible het albino
12.5% albino
12.5% albino pin


Cheers

Andy


----------



## CrameR (Aug 11, 2009)

Thx again Andy.


----------

